# Brazoria County Peace Officers Fishing Tournament



## rbaker1507 (Sep 23, 2010)

As provided in an earlier thread we are preparing to host our second annual fishing tournament September 24, 2011. For those interested go to the our website at www.brazoriacountypoa.com for additional information, or you can hit me up here. We are looking forward to making this a successful event.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks like fun, if you need shirts made we can make a deal for my company to make a donation as well to the cause.


----------



## junebugg (Jun 6, 2011)

I took a look at the flyer and maybe i missed it but i couldnt see what kind of fish we are allowed to weigh in. Are there different catagories?


----------



## rbaker1507 (Sep 23, 2010)

The tournament is quickly approaching and is looking good so far. I was asked about the fishing categories. The three categories are Flounder, Specks, and Reds. We are looking to have side pots for junk fish as well. Buy in for the side pots is $5.00. Go to the website and if you need something explained hit me up at [email protected].


----------



## rbaker1507 (Sep 23, 2010)

www.brazoriacountypoa.com

Go to this website for entry form and rules, also hit me up on [email protected] if you have any questions.

Thanks, hope to see you there.


----------



## rbaker1507 (Sep 23, 2010)

http://brazoriacountypoa.com/bcpoa_fishing_tournament__5k_run

Here is the link that will take you to the page where you can download and print the application.


----------



## rbaker1507 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Additional Info*

The fishing tournament officially starts at 12:00 am on the morning of September 24, 2011. I will be at the Freeport Community House on 2nd street under the pavillon at 5:30 am for anyone that wants to register then. I will also be taking registrations throughout the day while the event is going on. You must register before turning in any fish. Hope to see everyone there. Remember, no fish taken after 4:30 pm the day of the tournament.


----------



## rbaker1507 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Clarification*

The Facts ran an article about our fishing tournament which was very much appreciated. I would like to clarify some slight rule changes in regards to the fishing tournament. The weigh in time does not start at 4:00 pm. You can bring your fish in to weigh any time during the day; however, we will not accept any fish after 4:30 pm. If you are in line at that time you will still be allowed to turn your fish in. We are very thankful for the entries that are already in and it is shaping up to be a good tournament. We have also decided to waive any of the late registration fees bringing the entry in at $25.00 plus the side pots. As I said before I will be at the Freeport Community House on second street at 5:30 am for those that wish to register. I will also accept entries all day as long as you are paid and registered prior to turning your fish in to the weighmaster. Good luck to all and enjoy


----------

